# army surplus boots



## xellos99 (Dec 17, 2015)

Looking for as new or almost new, with or without box lowa desert elite, haix defenders, altberg. Size mens 8 / 8.5 / 9 depending on model.

medium widths, any color. Can pay £40 / £45 ish depending on if new or not. thanks


----------

